# The International Warrior Series



## ahlspiess (Aug 27, 2003)

Does the video "The International Warrior Series" made by TRS feature just Oleg Taktarov or Vlad and Oleg together?  Would this tape show Sambo and Systema?  Perhaps this tape may be a first step in learning the Russian Martial Arts.


----------



## Jay Bell (Aug 27, 2003)

There are actually three tapes.  One is Oleg, one is Vladimir and the third is both of them doing team work.  Very good tapes


----------

